# Hen/Roo Feathers..please help



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I was told that ALL rooster have curved tail feathers and the neck feathers/hackles are pointed!!! Well I have noticed that I have a few that have the curved tail feathers but round hackles...and vise versa. They are still to small to crow or mount...so if you know or have ideas please help!!! Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Wanna post some good broad side pics of these birds so we can get an idea?


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I was actually thinking that as I was about to post...I will have to take some tomorrow for sure!


----------

